# Fresh painted white baseboards turning yellow



## laurenkemp7 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have lived in my house for a little over a year. It is new construction and everything was painted "builder white." My husband and I began painting all of the surfaces in May...We have recently noticed that in sporadic places throughout the house the newly painted wood basebords and door frames are yellowing!!!! 

We painted w/ Behr semi-gloss interior enamel. I am at a loss as to why this is happening especially b/c the yellowing is random. Please offer any suggestions/help if you can!!!!!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

We painted w/ Behr semi-gloss interior enamel.

Probably the problem right there.


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Could be a few things. Stains bleeding through the paint from the pine. Chances are, it wasnt sealed properly and you are getting some random bleeding. Could be the paint, Behr is notoriously crap. Depending on the product, there could be some linseed oil in it (even though its latex) If it wasnt stirred during use, it could be some concentrated spots of the oil yellowing. Read the can ingredients on the back.

It could say something like this
Water
Crystalline Silica
Acrylic Resin
Linseed Alkyd Resin <---thats what you're looking for ( or something saying "Linseed" )


----------

